# CELE-DEO 2014



## cele-am (25 Jan 2014)

Hello All

I am a newbie on this forum. In case I am posting in the wrong forum, my apologies in advance.

I am wondering if there are others out there like me waiting for April 2014 to come faster so we can join the forces. Reply, if you are in the same boat. It would be GREAT to know some of you before the journey begins.

Hope is that the govt. doesn`t end up cutting the military budget or some sort of position cancellations. 

Btw, I have completed the CFAT and the basic medical tests/check-ups. Have a B.Eng. in Electrical Engineering with an internship experience of 1.4 years.


Regards,
Cele-am


----------



## RectorCR (26 Jan 2014)

cele-am said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> I am a newbie on this forum. In case I am posting in the wrong forum, my apologies in advance.
> 
> ...



Why only post half your resume here? You might as well tell us about you're extra-curricular activities and volunteering. Also, we require at least three references.  >

Good luck with your application!


----------



## Cam2013 (26 Jan 2014)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Why only post half your resume here? You might as well tell us about you're extra-curricular activities and volunteering. Also, we require at least three references.  >
> 
> Good luck with your application!




Perhaps a little jealousy here?  Just a thought here but we are all on the same team.


----------



## cele-am (30 Jan 2014)

@ Rector CR - Hahaha,,,,good one sir ,, I realized after reading your response that I had put too many details in there.

@Cam 2013 - you got it right buddy.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

cele-am said:
			
		

> Hello All
> I am wondering if there are others out there like me waiting for April 2014 to come faster so we can join the forces. Reply, if you are in the same boat. It would be GREAT to know some of you before the journey begins.



What are you waiting for, that happens in Apr?


----------



## Smart Bomb (30 Jan 2014)

cele-am said:
			
		

> Btw, I have completed the CFAT and the basic medical tests/check-ups. Have a B.Eng. in Electrical Engineering with an internship experience of 1.4 years.



Absolutely jealous right now. Congrats.


----------



## cele-am (31 Jan 2014)

@DAA - Hoping to get in as a CELE-DEO in April

@Smart Bomb - you can do it too dude, its not that difficult, just go over the practice tests few times (in time constraint conditions just like the actual exam). The medical stuff is nothing but just a bunch of paper work.
                    GOOD LUCK


----------



## cele-am (7 Aug 2014)

Alright GOOD NEWS folks

I GOT ACCEPTED as a CELE officer. GOT the phone call today..
Have to decide by tomorrow afternoon..


----------

